# Florida coastal March 24 - 31



## Sandy VDH (Feb 11, 2018)

2 BR or larger. 

yeah I know, however, if I don't ask the answer is NO anyway.


----------



## K.vbee (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi,
I have 3 extra weeks. 
Text me 7573441632. 
Kate


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 12, 2018)

K.vbee said:


> Hi,
> I have 3 extra weeks.
> Text me 7573441632.
> Kate



Where are the weeks located.


----------



## K.vbee (Feb 12, 2018)

The weeks are exchangeable to anywhere in the World. 
Text me for details.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 12, 2018)

Do you have something available in FL for that week I am asking about.  simple Yes or No.  K. vbee  

Not interesting in chasing exchange week.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 12, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> 2 BR or larger.
> 
> yeah I know, however, if I don't ask the answer is NO anyway.



I guess Coastal Rhode Island isn't close enough, right?  <grin>


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 12, 2018)

That is the *ONLY* week I do not own in South Florida beach area. Week 12. You want a Saturday checkin for that date.


----------



## sologirl (Mar 6, 2018)

did you find a place?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 6, 2018)

no, gave up, found another source.


----------



## Brenda Stevens (Mar 6, 2018)

Well since OP struck out but has this nice thread sitting here, I'm looking for the same.  Approximately March 24 through 31st, 2 bedrooms, anywhere on the coast of FL.


----------



## K.vbee (Mar 6, 2018)

*Hammock Beach Resort - Palm Coast, FL.*
*2 br suite*


----------



## K.vbee (Mar 6, 2018)

Also, 
*Long Beach Resort - Panama City Beach, FL. 2 br suite.*
*Summit Beach Resort - Panama City Beach, FL. 2 br condo.
*


----------

